# Need opinions on a good amp



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Alright so I need an amp that is under 350 dollars with a good clean and distorted tone that can play to a drumset and perferabbly something in the range of a hendrix ot pete townshend tone. I've checked out a few fender amps and they sound okay but I think I can find better. anyone know of any good amps under 350 that would be good?


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

i just noticed theres a topic pretty much exactly the same as mine, sorry.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

psst: see if you can find a used traynor YCV40/40WR for $400 - you'll thank me later


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

+1

They're out there at that price and less if you look.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...buy a used peavey classic 30, traynor ycv40 or similar low-wattage tube combo.

caveat: no amp is going to make you sound like hendrix or townsend.

-dh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

david henman said:


> caveat: no amp is going to make you sound like hendrix or townsend.
> 
> -dh


Gee the salesman said I needed that amp to sound just like Jimi. He said something about lessons but I couldn't hear him. sdsre


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...buy a used peavey classic 30, traynor ycv40 or similar low-wattage tube combo.
> 
> caveat: no amp is going to make you sound like hendrix or townsend.
> 
> -dh


I never really thought I could sound like either but something that is in the tone range of theirs. I say stuff like tone like hendrix or pete townshend because I don't want metal tone and people reccomend stuff like that alot.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

what do you guys think of this?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Valve-Jr-HalfStack?sku=481475

apparently its good.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

If you get a VJ mod it and it'll sound much better! 

Personally I'd go for the Classic 30... or save another $300 and buy a used 1x12 JCM800 combo.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

A friend of mine runs a VJ through his Marshall 4x12 and it sounds great. If you don,t have a good cab I,d go for the classic 30 combo.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

personally, I would seriously consider just saving a bit more and spending a bit more: find a 1x12 avatar speaker cab or something like that quality with whatever good sprk you can get for your budget. (or similar quality cab builders, you see them used all the time for not much money).

and get a vintage traynor guitar mate or bass mate head: loudest small amps you will ever hear ! I think this could be achieved for 500.00.

just mho, as always: I 've found, if I go the cheaper route, I end up not satisfied and getting rid of it and getting something better...and so on ........and so on.

good gear will always put a smile on your face and the tone "will be there!"

good luck on your choice.

p.s. failing the above scenario, hard to beat a classic 30 with a better spkr. @ your price pnt.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Alright I've found a traynor ycv40 for 475, its in good conidition besides abit of a hum when playing chords on clean. I think I'm going to tell the salesmen im not going to get it unless he takes it down to 400, because in all honesty that is abit much for an amp that does that.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> I think I'm going to tell the salesmen im not going to get it unless he takes it down to 400, because in all honesty that is abit much for an amp that does that.


Wise decision grasshopper. My local music store had one last winter, it was in new condition but used. It sold for $400, like others have said you can get them in perfect working condition for $400.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

famouspogs said:


> Alright I've found a traynor ycv40 for 475, its in good conidition besides abit of a hum when playing chords on clean. I think I'm going to tell the salesmen im not going to get it unless he takes it down to 400, because in all honesty that is abit much for an amp that does that.


Very odd for those amps to hum, are you sure that it isn't the guitar causing the hum? Single coils will hum for sure, and even humbucker guitars will hum to some extent, some more than others.

If you have tried a few different humbucker guitars cords and compared it to another YCV40 and have confirmed that it is in fact the amp that hums, why not pay them full price and have them repair it for you?

Or for that matter offer them less and still have them repair it for you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree, there's hum and then there's HUM. Any amp will hum a little, it's usually the guitar/cord/ac circuit that makes it worse. However, have it checked over anyway in case there are issues. If the YCV40 is anywhere as good as my YCV50, you'll have a good amp, great even.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't mean hum as in hissing from the pickups, I mean humming coming from the speaker as in a cracking noise. it sounds like theres a loose part in the amp, but then again what could be loose? I'm thinking it may be the speaker.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> I don't mean hum as in hissing from the pickups, I mean humming coming from the speaker as in a cracking noise. it sounds like theres a loose part in the amp, but then again what could be loose? I'm thinking it may be the speaker.


Yikes! If it's crackling I would stay away. It could be something simple like a bad tube but it could be something much worse. These amps are not really rare so just wait until a good one comes up.

TG


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Yikes! If it's crackling I would stay away. It could be something simple like a bad tube but it could be something much worse. These amps are not really rare so just wait until a good one comes up.
> 
> TG


well its not a crackling noise its hard to explain. I think its stopped now anyways. if I can't get him to take the price down im going to ask for a patch cable/chord/guitar lead because everyone calls it something different. can anyone reccomend me a good one? I'm using cheap yorkville ones now and apparently thats bad for sound.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

If you keep an eye out you'll find a YCV-20 for that kind of cash. 15 watts, 2 channels, reverb, effects loop etc... For not much more Peavey 30 and YCV 40's do come available. All outstanding amps.

I've had a YCV-20 for about 2 years. I retubed it with jj's and replaced the Rocket 50 with a Weber ceramic Blue Dog. Now it's a killer little amp.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> well its not a crackling noise its hard to explain. I think its stopped now anyways. if I can't get him to take the price down im going to ask for a patch cable/chord/guitar lead because everyone calls it something different. can anyone reccomend me a good one? I'm using cheap yorkville ones now and apparently thats bad for sound.


An intermittent problem is even worse because it is harder to track down; that means you end up paying a tech for the time to diagnose the problem.


TG


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya that does sound like trouble. But I think you're best bet would be to look around for a silverface Fender Bassman head, as they hover around the $300-$500 range, and then look into some distortion pedals. To me, I find a more natural distorted tone when I use a pedal with a nice clean amp, rather than getting the amp to distort


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> Ya that does sound like trouble. But I think you're best bet would be to look around for a silverface Fender Bassman head, as they hover around the $300-$500 range, and then look into some distortion pedals. To me, I find a more natural distorted tone when I use a pedal with a nice clean amp, rather than getting the amp to distort


well right now im thinking of taking the traynor yvc40 back, getting a fender frontman 25R and getting a distortion pedal. can anyone reccomend me a good pedal? or should i stick with the traynor?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> well right now im thinking of taking the traynor yvc40 back, getting a fender frontman 25R and getting a distortion pedal. can anyone reccomend me a good pedal? or should i stick with the traynor?




...trading the ycv40 for a frontman 25r is like trading a lexus for a hyundai, no?

pedals, thats a whole other can o' worms!

-dh


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...trading the ycv40 for a frontman 25r is like trading a lexus for a hyundai, no?
> 
> pedals, thats a whole other can o' worms!
> 
> -dh


I know its abit of a bad trade in, but price wise the traynor is expensive for me, its also abit large for carrying around on the bus. its a great amp though. I'm also looking at a valveking and a fender pro junior.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a VK wont be smaller. if the pro jr is a 112, it also wont be smaller. man up and keep the YCV40, its not big.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Budda said:


> a VK wont be smaller. if the pro jr is a 112, it also wont be smaller. man up and keep the YCV40, its not big.


well I need something I can kind of carry around with ease. but yeah the ycv40 is okay. I just played it tonight with a drummer. I think the speaker is shot on it because the clean sounds more distorted than gain 3 quaters of the way up.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

peavey valveking


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> well I need something I can kind of carry around with ease. but yeah the ycv40 is okay. I just played it tonight with a drummer. I think the speaker is shot on it because the clean sounds more distorted than gain 3 quaters of the way up.


...have you checked out the ycv20?

-dh


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

For the money you're talking about a Peavey Classic 30 is the way to go.
I've used one in good sized bars turned up to about 6-7 with no problem. 
It'll be heard over the drums, keyboard, bass, etc. It actually is a very good sounding amp and it doesn't sound small or wimpy. It doesn't fart out, has a lot of balls and great sustain. If you're in a big room with a lot of volume going on around you put it on a chair. You'll have no trouble being heard.
I use a Victoria for larger gigs, but when I go to various jams, even in 250 seat bars I take the classic 30 and it hasn't let me down yet.
They usually sell used for about 350-400 but it's a lot of amp and well worth the money.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...have you checked out the ycv20?
> 
> -dh


no not yet, ive heard theyre not so great.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Just throwing some options into the mix...I never really tried all these amps and Im not sure how many watts you want either however i will post a few links to some and see if anyone thinks they are any good...also im looking to buy a new amp as well and these are my options im looking at for price range.

Vox AD50VT Valvetronixs 50W 1x12 Inch
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=289#

Vox AD50VT Valvetronix 212 Combo
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=20968#

Crate FW120HS FlexWave Half Stack 
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=19504 

Crate FW65 FlexWave Guitar Combo Amplifier
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=19502

Crate V50 112 Tube Guitar Combo
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21757

Crate VTX65B 65W 1x12 Inch Speaker Guitar Combo Amplifer with Effects
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=9786

Crate FW120 FlexWave 120W 2 x 12 Inch Guitar Combo Amplifier 
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=19503

Crate VTX200S 2x12 Speakers Stereo Combo Amplifier
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=9755

Crate VTX212B 120W 2x12 Inch Speakers Guitar Combo Amplifier
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=9771

Marshall MG100DFX 100W 1x12 Inch Speaker Guitar Combo Amplifier with DFX
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=239

Marshall MG50DFX 50 w 1 x 12 Inch Guitar Combo Amplifier
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=238

Marshall MG250DFX 2x50WStereo 2x12 Inch Speaker Guitar Combo Amplifier
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=240

Marshall MG100 Head and MG412 Cabinet Half Stack
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=14510

Right now im liking the last link I posted...Marshall MG100 Head and MG412 Cabinet Half Stack...its a bit more money however I might end up getting one if I can swing it money wise...lofu


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fender Pro Jr*

get a Fender Pro Jr.....Replace the stock speaker with an Eminence Ragin' Cajun and you'll be in tone heaven. Tone at 4, Vol at 7 guitar about three quarter...clean with a touch of bluesy edge....turn the guitar to full....crunch for days.....crank the amp a bit to eight or nine...distort and sustain like crazy: all with three controls!


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got a 73 Traynor Bassmaster for sale that will nail Hendrix AND Townsend tones! But I'm looking for about $600. But that might be a little higher than you want to go...


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Vincent said:


> Just throwing some options into the mix...I never really tried all these amps and Im not sure how many watts you want either however i will post a few links to some and see if anyone thinks they are any good...also im looking to buy a new amp as well and these are my options im looking at for price range.
> 
> Vox AD50VT Valvetronixs 50W 1x12 Inch
> http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=289#
> ...


ive checked out a few of these, apparently crates are not good rock amps and i dont trust lower end marshalls.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I used a pro junior and blues junior a few years ago. Not bad amps but they couldn't keep up to band at all. The pro junior is a good bedroom amp but even the blues junior got lost in the mix once everybody started playing at stage levels.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*That's why......*



Slidewinder said:


> I used a pro junior and blues junior a few years ago. Not bad amps but they couldn't keep up to band at all. The pro junior is a good bedroom amp but even the blues junior got lost in the mix once everybody started playing at stage levels.


....you put in the Ragin'Cajun: It's so much more efficient the effect is like going from 15 to 30 or 40 watts. And the tonal difference gives it more cut to keep up with the band. My old Jr. is gigging regularly in a four piece country band with no problems.


----------



## rocobar (Dec 9, 2007)

im consider getting the : Vox AD50VT Valvetronix 212 Combo

Any ppl out there might consider other amps within the price range?
Or are there any other amps out there that would give me the wide range of sounds the vox does?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I forget - has anyone mentioned the tech 21 trademark series? try out a tech 21 trademark 60


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

a number of amps have been mentioned that i have experience with, so i might as well chime in...

Current own a Traynor ycv40wr, wonderful amp, great cleans, good overdrive, light (to me), compact (again perspective). all in all a great amp. 40w is more than loud enough for most situations, i consider us to play decently loud and i don't crest 2/10 on the volume, clean or dirt.

second, Peavey Classic 30, another great little gem, i play my traynor and my lead player has a Delta Blues 210 (basically a classic with 2x10" speakers). again, more than enough volume, amazing clean (to me) very vox-y i find, the OD sounds great to me, not too heavy, definately singing tones. as well, i hate to say "it takes pedals well" but i find it a little more pedal friendly than my traynor.

and my last weigh-in... Marshall combo... I ran a Marshall JCM900 combo with my previous band, 50w 2x12". 2 ch w/reverb, great little amp. definately bigger and heavier than both the classic or traynor, but a lot more guts too. I don't use it as much now as it doesn't seem to mate well with my EMG loaded strat, but it worked great with my Epi Les Paul. marshall + LP is quite the match. mind you it sounded great with an American fat strat and several other guitars, just not so friendly with mine. these or similar should be available in a nice 1x12 combo for around your price range, and would be no bigger than the other 2.

just figured i'd voice my opinions on this one, having several amps in the right size range, and being in a similar spot myself.

last but not least, don't over look the power of trying everything  you might hear the perfect amp for not a lot more that makes it worth saving, or you might find something for a lot less that does everything you need. considering the tone request for Jimi and Pete, you're probably looking at tube amps, but don't overlook good modeling amps either. the Vox and Tech21's are both great sounding alternatives to big/heavy tube amps 

and dare i ramble on too long, my last suggestion, which comes from experience, is this: don't settle, make sure you're happy with what you get, or you'll be wanting to replace it real fast...

there... that outta do.
SkyFire


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their opinions I've ended up getting a ycv80 and it is a nice amp but I don't like the gain channel at all so I just drive the clean section alot and it sounds prretty good.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Budda said:


> I forget - has anyone mentioned the tech 21 trademark series? try out a tech 21 trademark 60


...possibly my favourite amp of all time.

if i could only own one amp, ever, it would be this one.

i will not record guitar tracks without one of these handy.

-dh


----------

